# Euro Truck Simulator reagiert nicht mehr



## Ma$TerPhiL (12. März 2009)

*Hallo,
*

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Euro Truck Simulator (ETS).

Ich beginne das Spiel gans normal und es geht auch am Anfang, aber nach einiger Zeit, bekomme ich ne Meldung "Euro Truck Simulator reagiert nicht mehr ", das gleiche Problem habe ich schon mal bei Cod4 gehabt und ich habs nicht beheben können.

Also was kann ich dagegen machen?

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

MfG.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. März 2009)

Hast du dein System übertaktet?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (21. März 2009)

... wozu spielst du solchen Shit?? nein jetz aber mal im ernst, ich würd mal auf der microsoft website schauen ob irgendwelche patches verfügbar sind und benuzt du ein 32 oder ein 64 bit betriebssystem??


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (6. April 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einigen genaueren Angaben zum System?
Welche GraKa? Treiber-Version? 
Ich hab in einem Catalyst9.2 unter Vista64 und 8GB RAM (betraf mich auch, daher..) stürzte jedes Spiel nach ca. 1 Stunde reproduzierbar ab. Auf dem System, das es betraf.


----------

